# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Global Surfaces (PhotoDisc BS27)

## seotn

*100 JPG | 2100X1660 | 300dpi | 87.03 Mb*​*DOWNLOAD*
mirror[/code]

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=796

----------

